# Lilia-Bella 12/04/08



## lulu0504

Well after a _very_ long and difficult labour (which i will update about when i get a spare second) my little girl is finally here

She was born at 7.21am this morning weighing 8lb 4oz and is very long!
Breastfeeding is going very well and we both came home at 3.30pm this afternoon.

Now the bit you've all been waiting for....


PICTURES!!!
Minutes old
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1010232.jpg
Proud daddy
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1010231.jpg
Our beautiful little girl
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1010236.jpg


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



## Emmea12uk

She has such beautiful eyes!!! Awwww congrats!!


----------



## AquaDementia

aaah! so there was a little girl in there all this time!
congrats, she is beautiful :)


----------



## leeanne

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Suz

She is very Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## bluebell

Awww - Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little girl!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## YummyMummy

congratulations hun omg shes soooo beautiful well done xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
She is beautiful! - That last picture is gorgeous!


----------



## goldlion

She's absolutely gorgeous, lulu!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh wow she is so beautiful! Congratulations :hugs: I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what beautiful blues eyes she has xx


----------



## supernurse

Many congratulations. She is stunning and has the most gorgeous eyes. You must be over the moon. xxx


----------



## NeyNey

She is so precious! congratulations


----------



## missjess

Gorgeous!!!! congrats!


----------



## charlottecco2

she is so cute, congratulations xx


----------



## pepperflake

Good job, momma! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## lulu0504

Thankyou all. I keep looking at her and can't quite believe she's mine. am just glad she's here and it makes all the stress/pain if the last few days seem so worthwhile


----------



## xxleannexx

sorry to here you had a long labour, but atleast you have an absolutley gorgeous little girl, she really is so cute!


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats on a beautifull baby girl XXX


----------



## sarah29

:hugs: Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! x


----------



## toot

She is beautiful, congrats.


----------



## bigbelly2

wow how fabulous...

she even looks like she has come out with her nails painked pink!!

h x


----------



## lulu0504

I know, they have gone back to normal now though. Think it was just pressure


----------



## Samantha675

Oh Lulu, she is just lovely as can be. Congratulations!!


----------



## NatalieB

_Beautiful!
Congratulations.x_


----------



## JennyLynn512

She looks so adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Absolutely gorgeous, and that last pic is beautiful :hugs:

I'm sure it was all worth it :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats hun, she is beautiful


----------



## embojet

She is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## magicvw

Awwww she is an absolute stunner!!! You must be well chuffed. Getting any sleep?


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Jenny

Aww Lulu! She's gorgeous.:cloud9:

Congrats hon! :hugs:


----------



## B4byAnge1

Awww she is so cute! Congratultions! :)


----------



## Belle

what a stunner!! she is gorgeous!!
congrats!! xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## sammie18

Aww shes got beautifull eyes! I love the 3rd pic very cute!! And look at daddy he looks so happy! CONGRATS!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!! Wow, lovely eyes! x


----------

